# Canadians in Hong Kong?



## Amyy (Jul 28, 2014)

Hi there,

I will be visiting Hong Kong in the middle of September for work. And I am hoping to learn what it is like to like in Hong Kong.

I am from Vancouver BC, Canada. 

I have been searching places where Canadians would go. if anybody has any ideas where and how I can meet many Canadians, please let me know!

Thank you, eh 
Cheers,


----------



## jart (Aug 13, 2014)

i'm Canadian-Chinese and i live in HK now. this is a pretty good place to start to meet canadians... we also celebrate Canada Day in Lan Kwai Fong so that should be a no brainer also haha.

feel free to PM me if anything specific


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

Hi Amy

f you want people to be able to contact you on here you need to make some more posts. You cannot receive any messages until you become an active member.

I would also suggest that you post in this "sticky" thread re MEETING PEOPLE
http://www.expatforum.com/expats/ho...ong-kong/160501-meeting-people-hong-kong.html


----------



## Amyy (Jul 28, 2014)

Thank you very much for the suggestion, Siobhanwf!
I will work on that 

Cheers,


----------



## fergie (Oct 4, 2010)

There are a lot of Canadians living in Discovery Bay, many are pilots with families, and working for Cathay Pacific.


----------

